# Easton ACC size selection



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

I posted this in the bowhunting forum, but did not get any responsed so I am also posting here in the bow tuning section. I would really appreciate some input on proper size selection for some ACC. 

I am looking to set up my 2 bows with Easton ACC arrows for this fall. I primarily hunt but do shoot an occasional 3D here and there. I was on Eastons website looking at their selection chart. I had to select between Single/Hard cam vs. Medium Cam. I know my Ross is a Single Cam, but what does my Hoyt Vtec cam and 1/2 fall under?

Anyway, my two bow set ups are as follows"

1) Ross CR 334 28" Draw set at 61-62lbs
Currently shooting a 28 1/4" arrow
Usually shoot 100gr points/b-heads
using a D-loop with release, peep, kisser string leaches on the string
I usually use an arrow wrap with 2" Blazer Vanes

2) Hoyt VTec draw set at 58lbs 28" draw length
Currently shooting a 28 1/4" arrow
Usually shoot 100 gr points/b-heads
using a D-loop with release, peep, kisser string leaches on the string
I usually use an arrow wrap with 2" Blazer Vanes

What size ACC shaft do I need for each of my bows listed above if I keep the same 28 1/4" arrow?

Thanks
eyedoc


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Specs for your Ross - use ACC 3-39*

eyedoc:

You can get OnTarget2! for $25 to answer these kinds of what if scenarios.
www.pinwheelsoftware.com

Easton ACC 3-39 shafts

Ross CR 334
DL = 28"

*Set DW to 55 lbs*

100 grain broadhead with insert

Shaft length (not including the nock or unibushing) = 28.25"

Fletching = Blazer vanes with full 10 grain arrow wrap
_(you need the full sheet...the extra weight makes the arrow stiffer)
(without a full arrow wrap, this shaft is too weak at 55 lbs of DW)_

Est Velocity = 247 fps

FOC% = 9.89%

KE = 54.32 lbs











eyedoc said:


> I posted this in the bowhunting forum, but did not get any responsed so I am also posting here in the bow tuning section. I would really appreciate some input on proper size selection for some ACC.
> 
> I am looking to set up my 2 bows with Easton ACC arrows for this fall. I primarily hunt but do shoot an occasional 3D here and there. I was on Eastons website looking at their selection chart. I had to select between Single/Hard cam vs. Medium Cam. I know my Ross is a Single Cam, but what does my Hoyt Vtec cam and 1/2 fall under?
> 
> ...


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Hoyt Vtec - Drop Draw Weight to 52 lbs or 53 lbs*

Same arrow shaft.
Easton ACC 3-39.
Same specs as before in prior response.

Just drop the draw weight to 52 or 53 lbs.

You must use a full arrow wrap that weighs 10 grains.
_(This is critical...the extra weight on the nock end makes this "weak" shaft behave stiffer so that it will work at a draw weight of 52lbs for your Vtec)._





eyedoc said:


> I posted this in the bowhunting forum, but did not get any responsed so I am also posting here in the bow tuning section. I would really appreciate some input on proper size selection for some ACC.
> 
> I am looking to set up my 2 bows with Easton ACC arrows for this fall. I primarily hunt but do shoot an occasional 3D here and there. I was on Eastons website looking at their selection chart. I had to select between Single/Hard cam vs. Medium Cam. I know my Ross is a Single Cam, but what does my Hoyt Vtec cam and 1/2 fall under?
> 
> ...


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Nuts&Bolts,

Thank you for the response. I am going to look into the OnTarget2 software tonight when I get home. 

I was hoping not to drop my draw weight and keep it at their current levels. It looks like I need to drop them about 5-6lbs each. Not sure I want to do that for my hunting set-up. It appears that I am inbetween spines with a 100 gr. point. I guess I will need to play with the software a little bit once I receive it.

Eyedoc


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

eyedoc said:


> Nuts&Bolts,
> 
> Thank you for the response. I am going to look into the OnTarget2 software tonight when I get home.
> 
> ...


Software is a guide.

My experience with OnTarget2! tells me that it is fairly accurate.
I've advised many people on arrow specifications,
and so far, so good. Lots of folks are very pleased.

The software gives a range of "proper dynamic spine".
I have found that for a given arrow shaft length and tip weight,
if I recommend a draw weight slightly on the lower side,
to put the arrow combination on the edge between "proper spine" and slightly too stiff, you get a good performing arrow.

So, I always recommend that folks cut their shafts say 1/2-inch longer than what the software recommends. This gives you options to cut the shafts shorter later on.

As far as draw weight goes, the software is very accurate.
If you want to err on the conservative side, then always drop the draw weigh.

If you go the next size up on the ACC shafts,
then you really need to be at 65 lbs of draw weight.


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

Nuts and Bolts,

I got the trial version of the OnTarget2 software tonight. What a great program. I will follow your advice on poundage adjustment and the additional 1/2" to adjust so I am on the border between proper spine and stiff. 

Thanks for recommending a great software program. More for me to play with in my spare time.


----------

